# Aux utilisateur de SSD... arnaque ou j'ai loupé un chapitre?



## bob6600 (30 Octobre 2010)

Beaucoup d'entre vous (la majorité) stockent leurs fichiers sur un 2ème HDD (magnétique).

Quel utilité d'avoir exclusivement le système et les application sur le SSD? Vu que généralement on n'allume sont mac que 1-2 fois par jour (utilisation pro)... pareil pour les applications professionnelles tels que la suite ADOBE.

Au final... en théorie, vous ne gagnez que quelques seconde dans la journée (gain au démarrage et gain au lancement des applis quotidiennes)


Donc quand vous lancez votre fichier gourmands (par exemple un bon gros fichier photoshop) qui est sur un disque magnétique:

Vous devriez avoir les mêmes vitesses d'enregistrement du fichier?

Les calculs de photoshop (filtres, effets etc...) se font sur un fichier temporaire sur le SSD ou directement sur votre 2ème disque magnétique?

Ou déplacez-vous temporairement les travaux en cours sur le SSD?​Éclaircissez-moi svp


----------



## iMacounet (30 Octobre 2010)

bob6600 a dit:


> Beaucoup d'entre vous (la majorité) stockent leurs fichiers sur un 2ème HDD (magnétique).
> 
> Quel utilité d'avoir exclusivement le système et les application sur le SSD? Vu que généralement on n'allume sont mac que 1-2 fois par jour (utilisation pro)... pareil pour les applications professionnelles tels que la suite ADOBE.
> 
> ...



Système+applis lourdes genre Adobe CS ou toshop sur le ssd

et docs persos sur hdd mécanique et non magnétique hdd externe 500gb + 500 gb de time machine

voilà 

pour moi je trouve que c'est pas de l'arnaque ...


----------



## bob6600 (31 Octobre 2010)

Donc tes fichiers .psd par exemple sont stockés et ouverts directement sur le ssd?  Comment se passe la sauvegarde Time Machine quand on a plusieurs disques-dur? As-t'on la possibilité de définir quel volume est sauvegardé individuellement sur des partitions de sauvegardes diférentes? (en gros, avoir 2 Time Machine)  Ou, tous les volumes du mac sont "unifiés" pour un backup au même endroit?  Peut-on travailler tous les jours une dizaine d'heures sur de gros fichiers sans déteriorer significativement les performances du SSD à moyen terme? (cette histoire de cycles me fout les boules... Pareil que pour la gestion 100% "propre" des SSD que Snow Leopard parait-t'il ne fait pas)


----------



## cherryblue (31 Octobre 2010)

les avantages du ssd au quotidien sont indéniables. Toutefois, il faut effectivement relativiser certains points.

Si ton système est installé sur le ssd, mais que tu déplaces ton dossier utilisateur sur un disque lent, et qu'il te sert aussi de disque de travail, alors oui tu vas perdre une bonne partie du bénéfice du SSD.

En clair, il faudrait que les disques mécaniques, les plus lents, te servent avant tout de disques de stockage/archivage

Parmi les apports que le SSD va te procurer, il y a certes un temps de démarrage de la machine réduit, mais ce n'est effectivement pas le plus important. Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que les accès disques n'ont quasiment aucune latence. Il en résulte donc une réactivité de la machine bien plus grande, qui se ressent donc dès que tu lances une appli, mais aussi à chaque fois que le système va ouvrir/lire/écrire un fichier (et c'est le cas en permanence des fichiers systèmes). Et s'ajoute à cela des débits en lecture / écriture bien supérieurs aux disques mécaniques. Ces 2 propriétés rendent donc ton système bien plus réactif et contribuent à réduire les temps de latence, car les machines actuelles sont très puissantes, ce qui les ralentie, c'est le temps d'accès au disque dur...

Enfin, un autre aspect qu'apprécient les utilisateurs de SSD, et particulièrement sur les portables, c'est le silence absolu de ces disques (aucun bruit puisqu'il n'y a plus de mécanique) et la moindre fragilité des SSD par rapport à disque à plateaux : le ssd n'est par exemple pas altéré par le fait de le déplacer lorsqu'il fonctionne contrairement au disque à plateaux


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

SSD de 256Go sur le MacBook Pro : C'est juste génial.

Le démarrage est instantané , la machine ne fait aucun bruit et , les applications s'ouvrent plus vite.
De plus , l'ordinateur est bien plus réactif , en clair : C'est une fusée.


----------



## bob6600 (4 Novembre 2010)

Mais vaut-t'il vraiment la peine d'investir dans un ssd tant que Mac ne gère pas la technologie TRIM?

Sans la gestion TRIM il parait que les perfs se dégradent très vite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

Les performances se dégradent et les tests le prouvent. Mais il faut peut-être relativiser cette dégradation (voir cet article de bit-tech.net, dont les conclusions sont résumées ici).

En même temps, cette dégradation n'est-elle pas un problème de geek obsédé de benchmarks ? Concrètement, quel en est l'impact sur l'utilisation effective de l'ordinateur? Si une opération qui prenait un dixième de seconde a être effectuée en prend désormais 1,5, on peut bien dire que la performance est en chute libre. Mais en termes de ressenti utilisateur, cela fait-il réellement une différence ? Je ne dis pas que cela ne compte pas, mais simplement que cela ne suffit pas à ôter tout intérêt au SSD sur Mac. Le fait est que les utilisateurs au quotidien d'un Mac doté d'un SSD sont pour la plupart très satisfaits de leur choix et nullement désireux de revenir en arrière, même après plusieurs mois d'utilisation intensive de leur machine.


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

Encore plus simple: je stocke tout sur SSD. Sauf les backups, bien entendu


----------



## dj-docks (17 Décembre 2010)

D'ailleurs qqn aurait un lien pr la repartition SSD / HDD ?
Je vais recevoir ma baie et je ferais un petit feedback.

Pr en revenir au sujet, après avoir tester un SSD OCZ VERTEX 2 sur un mbp unibody 2010. C'est tout simplement bluffant de vitesse.

La repartition des archives / docs souvent utilisé est par contre nécéssaire pour en tirer le meilleur parti

DockS


----------

